# changing gravel



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

so i already have a tank up and going with fish in it, and i was thinking of possibly changin from my red/white/black gravel to a blue/white gravel....

whats the best way to change gravel ?? is it a good idea to drain/vaccum 50-60% water and then start scooping it out till it all gone and then add the new gravel ?? or how is the best way and safiest way to do it ??


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Get a large bucket or rubber container and drain a few gallons or so into it. Then catch all the fish and put them in there. If you have rocks you can do the same thing. Just get another bucket or container and fill it will old tank water and put your rocks in it. You can remove your rocks first if it makes it easier to catch your fish.

If you want to save the gravel I just usually clean it in the tank then drain the rest of the water. Then scoop it out. Make sure to get all the little colored pieces so it doesn't mix with your new gravel causing an eye sore.

Make sure new gravel is clean and add to tank. I would then fill up about halfway with water adding your dechlorinator. Then add your rocks back in. Make sure the water temp is equal or close to that of the container holding the fish. Then fill it all the way up, again using dechlorinator, turn on all your filters and then add fish.

PS....make sure that your filters are filled with old tank water during this process depending on how long you take to make the transition you don't want your filters to start to dry up. At least that is what I do just to be safe.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

wouldn't I be able to just vaccum, like half the water out and then scoop the gravel out with a small pail or stainer and that should get any little paint pieces floating around too....

And then add the new white n blue gravel in ? Would that work or ? Dunno if I'd wanna drain the tank completly and empty it right all out just to swap gravel...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> wouldn't I be able to just vaccum, like half the water out and then scoop the gravel out with a small pail or stainer and that should get any little paint pieces floating around too....
> 
> And then add the new white n blue gravel in ? Would that work or ? Dunno if I'd wanna drain the tank completly and empty it right all out just to swap gravel...


I would not do it that way. You are likely to stir up all kinds of organics and trapped waste that your fish will have to breathe. Gravel holds more junk than you can possible imagine.

I would do as I suggested. It will be much easier that way anyways. It took me about 2 hours to totally re do my 75g with PFS and I have OCD in a bad way making sure every little detail is perfect. Just lay out the stuff you need and you should be able to do it in under 1-1.5 hours and your fish will thank you for not having to go through that ordeal. I would not risk doing that to my fish.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I do have a small 10g tank they could go in but that's a lot of fish in my 10g lol.... It would be crowed for sure .... It has a heater and all too,


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> Well I do have a small 10g tank they could go in but that's a lot of fish in my 10g lol.... It would be crowed for sure .... It has a heater and all too,


You don't have a large container like a rubbermaid container? I wouldn't worry about heating it unless your room is really cool and you are going to spend more than a hour or two making the changes.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

nope no large container's here..... And emptying all the water minus the filter water and a bit for the fish to swim in.... Wouldn't that be hard on the good bacteria that every tank should have ??


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> nope no large container's here..... And emptying all the water minus the filter water and a bit for the fish to swim in.... Wouldn't that be hard on the good bacteria that every tank should have ??


No...your bacteria is mostly going to be in your filters. That is why I said make sure your filters stay full of water during this process. Is this the same tank in the other thread that is getting cloudy? If so then I would suggest very much so pulling all your fish as I bet you have a lot of organics and other trapped waste in your gravel. If you leave your fish in that tank and try to do it with them in there it will likely kill them. You really need to remove them. I would go buy a couple large containers at your local store, hardware or walmart or whatever. They are really cheap and they come in really handy for this hobby. I have literally dozens of them from 10g all the way to 35g rubbermaid containers...lids and all. I have collected them over the years.

As a matter of fact I use two of them when I clean my filters. I lay down a large plastic tarp and fill two of these containers with old tank water using my siphon hose. When they are about half full I move my filters over to them and use one container to house my biomedia that I don't want to clean and use the other container to clean my sponges and filters. After clean I move them to the container that is holding my biomedia so they stay wet until I get the filters reassembled and back on the tank. I did this yesterday as a matter of fact. These containers are really useful and recommend getting a couple. Really cheap.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

ya this is same tank that is a little cloudy/tinged I'm think once my oscar heals 100% or even when I do a water change shortly I would swap the gravel...... Just might go better with the background we have in the tank is all.. I would just worried the water would get really cold in a container without a heater.... And do ya put in the old tank water from the container after new gravel is in and aLl ??


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> ya this is same tank that is a little cloudy/tinged I'm think once my oscar heals 100% or even when I do a water change shortly I would swap the gravel...... Just might go better with the background we have in the tank is all.. I would just worried the water would get really cold in a container without a heater.... And do ya put in the old tank water from the container after new gravel is in and aLl ??


No....I just use fresh clean water from the tap that is dechlorinated with prime. You need to make sure your filter has old tank water in it during this time.

I am going to be totally honest here....you REALLY need to get another filter to supplement your current filter. I would do this before I changed the gravel. I would do large weekly water changes making REALLY sure to vacuum your current substrate.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you do what razor suggests, it will take only 2 hours. You can also use 5G buckets and put in the heater and filter if you want.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> If you do what razor suggests, it will take only 2 hours. You can also use 5G buckets and put in the heater and filter if you want.


Yep....

Won't take long at all and with the bio load you currently have you really need to clean your current gravel but replacing it will do the same. That will certainly help with clouding issues.

Also...come to think of it...you may be causing yourself mini cycles with cleaning your lone filter in tap water plus the size and bioload of your fish. This may explain why your oscar is currently sick and stressed.

Have you tested your parameters using a good test kit?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Rob1984 said:
> 
> 
> > ya this is same tank that is a little cloudy/tinged I'm think once my oscar heals 100% or even when I do a water change shortly I would swap the gravel...... Just might go better with the background we have in the tank is all.. I would just worried the water would get really cold in a container without a heater.... And do ya put in the old tank water from the container after new gravel is in and aLl ??
> ...


Ya trust me I make sure my gravel is ALL clean when vaccuming/water change...I leave no dirt behind during that process


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > If you do what razor suggests, it will take only 2 hours. You can also use 5G buckets and put in the heater and filter if you want.
> ...


Ya I use a tetratest kit (drop style) not strips, if I'm unsure I take a sample to the LFS and he use's a Hagen kit to check it... And my tests always come up within reason, and if it alittle heavy I do a water change


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

nope the oscar got starttled and smacked into a sharp rock and musta picked up a small bacertial infection in his scrapes on the rock.... Has nothing to do with the fish or bio load


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > DJRansome said:
> ...


Ok...

LOL...I am getting a bit confused because you have two threads going and getting confused as to which one I am in from time to time 

You really need to focus all your efforts right now on getting a additional filter to go along with your current filter. You can go ahead and change your gravel but I would do it as I suggested with buckets or containers as it certainly won't hurt anything.

Also...can't remember which thread I posted this in but for sure stop cleaning your filter in tap water especially since it is your only filter currently. Again...this is where having these containers will come in handy. Just fill them fill old tank water and use them to clean your filters. No mess No fuss. These containers will come in very handy....I promise.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

kk cool  ya well we will toss the gravel swap on the back burner for now... And keep my eyes open for a filter for it then


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> kk cool  ya well we will toss the gravel swap on the back burner for now... And keep my eyes open for a filter for it then


I am SO GLAD to hear you say that!! You will be much happier taking care of this issue first. Remember....get the containers anyways as you will need them to clean your filters in old tank water plus when you do change your gravel you will already have them.

Remember...the bacteria that you want to convert your fish waste mainly do the job living in your filter media. If you run tap water over the media then the chlorine will destroy the bio film created by the bacteria thus causing mini cycles.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> Gravel holds more junk than you can possible imagine.


Yeah, it's nasty alright. That's why I prefer sand. You sure you want more gravel? Pool sand is really popular around here for good reason.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

vann59 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Gravel holds more junk than you can possible imagine.
> ...


Yeah....that is what I would go with as well.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmmm, sand is that much cleaner is it ?? I always heard it get stuck in the filters too and not sure of the looks with just my flag stone and round rocks ? Would that look odd ?? I know live rock would 100x better... But the oscar likes to bash into sharp rocks and hurt him self haha


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> Hmmm, sand is that much cleaner is it ?? I always heard it get stuck in the filters too and not sure of the looks with just my flag stone and round rocks ? Would that look odd ?? I know live rock would 100x better... But the oscar likes to bash into sharp rocks and hurt him self haha


It's funny that due to the success of the marketing of epoxy coated gravel for aquariums, that we actually think that something else would look odd.

What continent on the earth is it that doesn't have sand? And how many fish live in the wild in waterways with colored gravel?

:fish: vs :fish: 
00000 ..........
00000 ..........

We have been trained to expect something that has been invented for us.


----------



## MalawiBlue (Dec 11, 2002)

While you are replacing the gravel, I would recommend using sand instead! Just something to think about. Sand looks very natural and beautiful. :thumb:

Edit: Looks like I'm a bit late with my suggestion!


----------

